# Mỹ phẩm sẽ phát huy hết công dụng nếu bạn tuân thủ những bước sau đây



## MoonLight (8/8/18)

*Điều bạn cần trước tiên chính là lập cho mình nguyên tắc chăm sóc da: giữ thói quen và tập cách chăm sóc da hàng ngày hợp lí. Sau đó là xác định làn da của bản thân thuộc loại da nào để lựa chọn các sản phẩm phù hợp.*

*1. Tẩy trang*
Các chuyên gia cho biết rằng kể cả khi bạn để mặt mộc mỗi ngày thì bạn vẫn cần dùng tẩy trang. Sản phẩm tẩy trang giúp loại bỏ các loại bụi bẩn, dầu thừa và lớp trang điểm. Vì rửa mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt vẫn không đủ để làm sạch da. Khi da sạch sẽ, các bước dưỡng sau mới phát huy được tác dụng, ngược lại da sẽ bị bí tắc lỗ chân lông, sinh ra mụn.

Trên thị trường có 3 loại tẩy trang phổ biến là dầu, micellar water, sáp với mức giá từ bình dân đến cao cấp. Về cơ bản, khả năng làm sạch của dầu và sáp tương đương, sạch sâu, còn micellar water thì thích hợp để tẩy những ngày makeup nhẹ nhàng hoặc tẩy nền, riêng phần mắt và môi thì nên dùng các loại nước tẩy trang chuyên biệt vì hai vùng này da khá nhạy cảm.

Một số lưu ý đối với da nhạy cảm hoặc có mụn, nên cẩn thận lựa chọn sản phẩm, kiểm tra kĩ xem để xem da có bị kích ứng với các thành phần trong sản phẩm hay không.

_

_
_Micellar Water được ưa chuộng do phù hợp với nhiều loại da. Dầu tẩy trang giúp loại bỏ bụi bẩn bên trong. Tiện lợi là điểm cộng của sáp tẩy trang._
​*2. Sữa rửa mặt*
Rửa mặt là bước vệ sinh da tiếp theo. Mỗi loại da sẽ thích hợp với loại sữa rửa mặt riêng nên các cô gái cần để ý lựa chọn. Sản phẩm rửa mặt tốt với da của bạn là loại làm sạch da nhưng không tạo cảm giác khô căng mà vẫn ẩm mịn.

Nếu da không thuộc loại da dầu hay da hỗn hợp thì không nên dùng sữa rửa mặt tạo bọt, mà hãy thử sữa rửa mặt dạng kem, dạng sữa hay dạng gel không tạo bọt, da của bạn sẽ không bị lấy đi hết dầu, vì thế không lo bị khô.




_Rửa mặt bằng sản phẩm chuyên dụng sẽ giúp loại bỏ những chất bẩn còn sót lại mà bước tẩy trang vẫn chưa lấy hết._
​*3. Tẩy tế bào chết*
Đối với bước này, các cô gái chỉ nên áp dụng 2 lần mỗi tuần, vì tẩy tế bào chết thường xuyên sẽ gây ra tình trạng bào mòn da, khiến cho da dễ bị ăn nắng, sạm đen. Tẩy da chết giúp làm sạch triệt để các lớp sừng và tế bào chết còn bám chặt trên da, giúp thông thoáng lỗ chân lông, làm đều màu da.




_Tẩy tế bào chết giúp loại bỏ các chất bẩn tích tụ, gây tắc lỗ chân lông, màu da không đồng đều, da xỉn màu, và nếp nhăn sâu._
​*4. Toner*
Toner sẽ giúp phục hồi làn da, cân bằng lại độ pH tự nhiên, làm da mịn màng và mềm mại sau khi rửa mặt, đồng thời làm sạch sâu lớp bụi bẩn “cứng đầu” còn bám lại sau khi rửa mặt. Nếu như chưa có bước này thì bạn cần sắm ngay một lọ toner phù hợp với loại da mặt mình nhé.




_Toner giúp phục hồi da và bổ sung độ ẩm cho da ngay lập tức sau khi rửa mặt._​
*5. Serum*
Nếu da bạn gặp vấn đề về mụn, nám,… và bạn cần dùng tới các sản phẩm đặc trị thì hãy dùng ngay sau bước toner. Với những sản phẩm chứa các hoạt chất BHA, AHA hay Retinol, bạn nên thoa và để yên trên da từ 20 đến 30 phút để các hoạt chất hoạt động trước khi tiếp tục bước serum hay dưỡng ẩm.




_Serum chứa chất chống oxy hóa và các thành phần chống lão hóa khác, giúp bảo vệ làn da khỏi tác hại của môi trường._​
*6. Kem Dưỡng Mắt*
Vùng da nhạy cảm và dễ lão hóa nhất luôn được chăm sóc kỹ lưỡng. Kem dưỡng mắt thường chia ra 2 loại dành cho 2 độ tuổi. Độ tuổi dưới 25, nên chọn loại kem dưỡng mắt cơ bản là đủ. Độ tuổi từ 25 trở lên nên chọn một sản phẩm giàu chất oxy hóa, ngăn ngừa nếp nhăn.




_Kem dưỡng mắt giúp cấp ẩm, giảm quầng thâm, ngăn ngừa lão hóa, tăng khả năng đàn hồi cho vùng mắt._​
*7. Dưỡng ẩm*
Sau khi đa mặt đã được vệ sinh thật sạch thì bước cuối cùng chính là dùng kem dưỡng da. Dưỡng ẩm là cách cung cấp nước, giữ nước lại trên da giúp da có độ đàn hồi tốt từ đó làm giảm quá trình lão hóa da. Đối với từng loại da sẽ có những loại dưỡng ẩm riêng. Da dầu có dưỡng ẩm cho da dầu, tương tự với da thường và da hỗn hợp cũng có những sản phẩm dưỡng ẩm riêng.




_Đãm bảo độ ẩm cần thiết cho da, hạn chế tiết dầu, ngăn ngừa lão hóa._​
*8. Kem chống nắng*
Đây là bước quan trọng cuối cùng bạn cần làm để khép lại một vòng tròn chăm sóc da mặt cơ bản. Mọi người thường lơ đi bước này bởi nhiều lí do, vì thế, rất nhiều cô gái luôn thắc mắc rằng chì sao đã dưỡng da rất kỹ nhưng da vẫn bị tổn hại.

Bảo vệ da chính là bước dùng kem chống nắng. Không phải chỉ trời nắng to nắng cháy mới dùng tới kem chống nắng vì kể cả khi trời râm mát thì tia UV vẫn hoạt động. Hãy nhớ thoa kem chống nắng trước khi ra khỏi nhà và mặc thêm áo dài, đội nón và mang kính râm để hạn chế tiếp xúc tia nắng, bụi bẩn.




_Kem chống nắng là bước quan trọng để bảo vệ da tránh khỏi tia UV._​
Lí thuyết nhiều là vậy nhưng khi bắt tay thực hành lại vô cùng đơn giản. Là một cô gái hiện đại, các bạn nên ghi nhớ những bước chăm sóc da để có thể chăm sóc bản thân một cách tốt nhất.

_Nguồn: Phunugiadinh_​


----------

